# Power Switch Wires (Connecting into Motherboard)



## BrandonL

Does anyone know how to properly connect the power switch wires into an eMachine motherboard? (model W2925)


----------



## PC eye

You do that by looking over the board's own diagram. For most boards the small block or pins near one edge of the board are marked with small print with things like PLED for power RSET for the reset button. HLED or HDLED for the hard drive activity led. The wires coming in from the front panel should also have abbreciations on the small plug or tag attached like PS, RS, HD to distinguish those. They will also have a plus and minus sign for lead and ground that you simply match up with the pins on the board.


----------



## OvenMaster

Your motherboard is an FIC VC37.
http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/intel/VC37.aspx
Here is an FIC support page:
http://www.fic.com.tw/support/motherboard/motherboard.aspx?model_id=37
Here is a link to the manual:
ftp://ftp.fica.com/mirror/fict/motherboard/manual/socket478/vc37_vg31/vc37_a2_eng.zip
The pinouts for switches, LEDs, etc is on page 2-5 of the manual
Tom


----------



## PC eye

Good catch there! I can usually take a quick look with a pocket magnifying glass and spot the one or more blocks on a board. But looking over the manual is always the actual best step in verifying things overall. The hardest part is simply reaching down to plug them in since those are small plugs to go on rather delicate pins. Go lightly when going to press them down inplace.


----------

